# Montreal Rabbits (Resolved)



## MaevePotter (Nov 28, 2007)

If you or anyone you know lives in Quebec and wants a pet rabbit or to foster one, the Montreal SPCA

is OVERLOADED with bunnies! The word is that they have 55 and need to drop that to 15 by next Monday, which means they'll have to put some down. 
Here

are their rabbits on petfinder, and these

are just two of the little beauties they have there. Honestly, when are you going to find two baby dutch-marked flemish giants like that? And those are just two of the many they have. 
PLEASE pass the word around so these bunnies can find homes and not be PTS!



posted from a girl on LJ


----------



## Flashy (Nov 28, 2007)

Someone mentioned this on a couple of threads in the Rabbit Chat forum; she was considering fostering.

It's an awful situation. I hope that help can be got to this place and these buns.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL I am that girl on LJ and I heard about it here!:biggrin2:
thanks for posting it around!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 28, 2007)

lmao. Stunner. It came a full circle. I guess the system works


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 28, 2007)

Basilic, the male lionhead already = <3 for me. My boyfriend already fell in love, and usually I have to whine and cry all day for a new bun.

If only I was closer... I'd be so willing to take him in and bond him with my female lionhead, Savannah.

-April


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 28, 2007)

The website says that 19 are in foster care, 19 are in the shelter, and another 7 are unaccounted for.

That makes atleast 36 rabbits. But how could the shelter drop down to 15 when 19 are in foster? 

-April


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 28, 2007)

here's what i understood: they need to drop down to 15 in the facility by adopting them out or finding them foster homes. i'm not sure about all the numbers: here's the original RO post http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30101&forum_id=1


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 28, 2007)

Okies sorry about the confusion. This is what I was told we're at but things have been changing andI will contact them now to get a proper count...

There are now about only 30 bunnies at the SPCA. The others have been placed in foster homes due to the urgency. There are about 15 bunnies missing on the petfinder website. I was to go in on Saturday to take the pics but finally they found a cam and should update it either today or tomorrow.

The situation is getting better quickly. The most urgent cases are the flemish (?)bunnies. 

I am officially fostering a doe that they expect to be pregnant. I might also do something crazy and take in some others. :embarrassed:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok guysI got the official figures. Sorry about all the confusion, it's difficult when so many people are involved. 

There are now only a dozen bunnies needing a foster home just to be more on the safe side. The other rescue managed to take some and many homes were found from talking about it. It's pretty much resolved at this point.

Thanks everyone. :biggrin2:


----------

